# Tortoise in St. Barth's - what am i?



## KingInCulver (Dec 6, 2012)

My husband is in St. Barth's for work and was wandering the home he is staying at and saw this little guy. If I wasn't already jealous that I'm not there in St. Barth's with him, now I definitely am.

Species?


----------



## Katherine (Dec 6, 2012)

A red footed tortoise. St Barths as in St Barthelemy island? If so, I believe redfoots are not native but rather were introduced there and now run rampant thriving in the Caribbean climate. Very cool photos; s/he is quite the looker!



Also, is your husbands job hiring? ;D


----------



## KingInCulver (Dec 6, 2012)

Katherine said:


> Also, is your husbands job hiring? ;D



yeah, right? i like where your head is at, Katherine. he's a musician, so "working" means going to the beach during the day, and playing at the resorts at night.

he says it doesn't seem like "Bartie" (yes, already named him/her) is anyone's pet, but seems comfortable to roam the grounds. must be nice...


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Dec 6, 2012)

Looks like a RF (Red Foot) tortoise to me


----------

